# white shiny spider mites



## LoveGettingHigh (Feb 8, 2011)

hi there guys, im new to here, just wonder how i can go about getting rid of these spider mites, ive only noticed them today, whats the best way i can get rid of them? and would it advisable to get my new cuttings the tent that im using. what is the cause of them?

thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2011)

I have never seen white shiny spider mites.  Are you sure they are mites?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 8, 2011)

Are you growing organic or not? 

Are the mites on big plants or small if big are they in flower? 

Many different ways to deal with them. I have never had them but i have seen many threads started with this same question. 

This one thread is a good one http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53717


----------



## LoveGettingHigh (Feb 8, 2011)

yeh its white mites, prolly coz they are really young, but they are white, its 5 weeks into flowering, there isnt alot of mites but there sure is a good few, nope im not growing organic too


----------



## Jericho (Feb 8, 2011)

LoveGettingHigh said:
			
		

> yeh its white mites, prolly coz they are really young, but they are white, its 5 weeks into flowering, there isnt alot of mites but there sure is a good few, nope im not growing organic too



Have a read on that link. It can sometimes be tricky to deal with mites during flower. 
Im not going to suggest anything as i have not dealt with these my self but there are a few good people that have been fighting the war for a while with these things.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 8, 2011)

Progressive control measures for Spider Mites:
Cleanliness-Clean room, disinfect tools, no animal visits etc.
Create hostile enviroment-lower room temperature to 60F and spray foliage
especially under leaves with jet of cold water. 
Remove leaves with more than 50% damage.
Smear "Tanglefoot" around the lips of containers and the base of stems.  
NOT ADVISED FOR SMALL PROBLEM---Spray pyrethrum or Neem oil ; ONLY IF NECESSARY.  Rotate sprays so mites to not become immune.  RINSE RINSE RINSE the spray after a few days.  Pyrethrum will make your crop taste like pesticide.  GROSS and UNHEALTHY Meds...

Last...GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2011)

:yeahthat: 
I use an organic one that could be used in flowering, Liquid Ladybugs. It is made out of lemon grass oil and another oil that I am too loaded to remember right now.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 8, 2011)

I dealt with mites for about 18 months because my plants go in and outside.  I tried probably a dozen different sprays until I found this Neem Oil that works very well.  I now use this spray as a preventative every 3-4 weeks and I never get mites at all anymore.  I use this spray with up to 4 weeks left in flowering with no problems at all.  Check it out.  You can get it at most garden centers.
-SensiStarFan- 

View attachment oil 003.JPG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2011)

Neem oil this late in flowering will result in a nasty taste on the buds.  About all you can do is spray with cold water and try to keep temps lower.  

Neem oil will very seldom eradicate a mite infestation.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 8, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Neem oil this late in flowering will result in a nasty taste on the buds. About all you can do is spray with cold water and try to keep temps lower.
> 
> Neem oil will very seldom eradicate a mite infestation.


 
She is correct that 5 weeks into flowering it should not be used.  She is INCORRECT that it will eradicate a mite infestitaion.  I have literally done it.  Sorry Hemp Goddess, this is correct.  I have dealt with mites for a long time and this completely eliminated the issue.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> She is correct that 5 weeks into flowering it should not be used.  She is INCORRECT that it will eradicate a mite infestitaion.  I have literally done it.  Sorry Hemp Goddess, this is correct.  I have dealt with mites for a long time and this completely eliminated the issue.



I didn't say neem oil wouldn't eradicate a mite infestation, I said it seldom works and I have dealt with mites many times also.  I have grown off and on for over 30 years.


----------



## LoveGettingHigh (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks guys, for everyones input, i really appreciate it, i think it neem oil affects the bud then i might stay away from that for now, i heard Provado Ultimate Bug Killer is a good one to use when its in the flowering stage? can any advise that??


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2011)

cold water showers til harvest then bomb the room with chemicals with out any plants in there then clean, clean again, and paint then put plant back in there to grow. Is what worked for me


----------



## woweeonmauai (Feb 10, 2011)

you can safely get rid of the mites in bloom with a
product called "That Stuff Mighty Wash". It kills with
frequency and leaves no taste.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Feb 13, 2011)

Also a product called bang can be used up to 3 days before flowering. I've never done it, but I have used the product before. It got rid of the mites.


----------

